# Bayer to Stop Selling Glyphosate for Residential Use



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Stock up while you can! May be gone in your big box stores by 2023.
https://www.agweb.com/news/crops/crop-production/bayer-pull-glyphosate-us-lawn-and-garden-markets


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ShadowGuy said:


> Stock up while you can! May be gone by 2023.
> https://www.agweb.com/news/crops/crop-production/bayer-pull-glyphosate-us-lawn-and-garden-markets


My first thought is who here is paying the premium to buy glyphosate under the Bayer brand name? 

I wouldn't be alarmed. I think what you'll see is it will still be readily available from several other companies that have been offering glyphosate products since the patent expired. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I just read the story and Bayer is NOT saying they're going to stop selling glyphosate. What they said is they're going to stop offering it in the residential packaging we see at box stores because "more than 90% of the Roundup litigation claims Bayer has faced in recent years have come from the U.S. residential lawn and garden market business segment".

Your post is a bit misleading.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Was there ever a solid conclusion on this? Is Glypho cancer-in-a-bottle or what? I use appropriate PPE no matter what I'm spraying.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> I just read the story and Bayer is NOT saying they're going to stop selling glyphosate. What they said is they're going to stop offering it in the residential packaging we see at box stores because "more than 90% of the Roundup litigation claims Bayer has faced in recent years have come from the U.S. residential lawn and garden market business segment".
> 
> Your post is a bit misleading.


This is an interesting tactic.

It's like an open door for anyone who has cancer to go buy some then sue.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Ware said:


> I just read the story and Bayer is NOT saying they're going to stop selling glyphosate. What they said is they're going to stop offering it in the residential packaging we see at box stores because "more than 90% of the Roundup litigation claims Bayer has faced in recent years have come from the U.S. residential lawn and garden market business segment".
> 
> Your post is a bit misleading.


Edited my original post for clarity. Don't want to be alarming. Maybe other companies will follow suit. I would suspect we still probably can source it online from specialty sites.


----------



## FrankS (Jun 19, 2021)

Apparently, Roundup concentrate has a shelf-life of eight years. The ready-to-use product is, supposedly, good for four years.
Plan ahead.
https://www.lawnsite.com/threads/does-round-up-weaken-with-age.73865/#post-699762


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FrankS said:


> Apparently, Roundup concentrate has a shelf-life of eight years. The ready-to-use product is, supposedly, good for four years.
> Plan ahead.
> https://www.lawnsite.com/threads/does-round-up-weaken-with-age.73865/#post-699762


Please stop.


----------



## FrankS (Jun 19, 2021)

Ware said:


> Please stop.


Sorry. I don't understand this.

What?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FrankS said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Please stop.
> ...


Glyphosate is not going away. There is nothing to "plan ahead" for.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

If they were actually saying they were going to stop making glyphosate my first expectation would be they have a new product to launch.

Decades ago the death of freon had as much to do with a new patented product as it did any problems with freon.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This will ultimately only affect people who are accustomed to buying glyphosate in residential retail packaging in box stores under Bayer's "Roundup" brand name. There are many other (more economical) options for buying glyphosate that will continue to be available.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I read a more detailed article in the San Francisco Chronicle. But still, there's nothing new in either article versus the other.

That said, this decision has no bearing on whether states decide to continue to allow generic glyphosate purchases by regular people (non-certified applicators), I assume? So many times, the advice of extension services is to use glyhosate when you ask them a question or read an article about weed control.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Ware said:


> This will ultimately only affect people who are accustomed to buying glyphosate in residential retail packaging in box stores under Bayer's "Roundup" brand name. There are many other (more economical) options for buying glyphosate that will continue to be available.


I watched @thegrassfactor latest podcast and him and his guests believe this will be the end of glyphosate because other manufacturers will follow Bayer. Too much liability.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

But again @ksturfguy, even Bayer has said they are not going to stop making glyphosate.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@Ware yeah they will still sell it for farmers but I wonder if you will have to show credentials or anything to buy it from a farm store?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> @Ware yeah they will still sell it for farmers but I wonder if you will have to show credentials or anything to buy it from a farm store?


EPA changing the classification of glyphosate to a RUP was not mentioned in the story linked above. It was about Bayer's business decision to discontinue offering glyphosate in residential retail packaging.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Guys… if you can still find MSMA around the market, rest assured one of the most wildly used herbicides like glyphosate will not be gone. Deferring liability to the user isn't hard for companies to do.

Zero reason to buy it up, and hoard it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> EPA changing the classification of glyphosate to a RUP was not mentioned in the story linked above. It was about Bayer's business decision to discontinue offering glyphosate in residential retail packaging.


Maybe once the current changes start taking affect in stores, casual buyers will start to forget about the product. If they do, the (perceptual) problem of the product will have been effectively solved (unless other forces are determined to push even further and in turn succeed with their activism and lobbying, which is doubtful...I think they've pretty much accomplished what they wanted to now).

A couple of years ago, I had a conversation with the owner of a local hardware store. He said he wasn't sure if he would carry Roundup nonselective (gly) products beginning that year. I expressed my interest in the products, and said I bet he has a lot of landscape pros as customers, who buy it. He agreed, and said he'd have to figure it out and then decide. He said something about a new product to replace it, but I'm not sure what that was about; I don't think there is anything else that is both nonselective and has translocation ability (??). As of now, that store still has the brand for sale, including the purple cap overpriced concentrate with who-knows-what unlisted surfactant in it (POEA??). It'll be interesting to see what store others do over the coming year or two.

Personally I haven't purchased RU brand gly in about 9 years. I have a gallon of mixed solution in a RU brand gallon jug with a broken nonfunctional nozzle, as well as the red cap concentrate bottle that is partly used (the one with diquat). I haven't touched it in at least 4-5 years, probably more (though I did consider using some of it last week). For me, everything has been generic 41% for the last 4 years...except for using up some Bayer gly solution last week. I've only used one 32oz bottle of the 41% concentrate in the entire past 4 years...


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Guys… if you can still find MSMA around the market, rest assured one of the most wildly used herbicides like glyphosate will not be gone. Deferring liability to the user isn't hard for companies to do.
> 
> Zero reason to buy it up, and hoard it.


There's also billions tied up in "Round-up Ready" cash crops. Gly may not be going anywhere, but I wouldn't be surprised if we stop seeing small quantity packaging. Who's going to be the first to start a Glyphosate Split thread? :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> There's also billions tied up in "Round-up Ready" cash crops...


Yep - it's really one of those TBTF (too big to fail) things. Too many people rely on it. You may not be able to go buy Roundup RTU or a quart bottle of concentrate at a box store in a couple years, but glyphosate isn't going away that easy.



> Glyphosate is the active ingredient in Roundup, one of the most popular herbicides sold in the United States. Globally the market for glyphosate was valued at $6 billion in 2019 and is expected to grow, despite concerns about the chemical's threat to human health, to $14 billion by 2026, according to market research firm Data Intelo. Source


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

No US based health organization has come out with any data saying gly is unsafe. It was a 'world' organization which declared it a carcinogen, opening up the lawsuit pipeline. Bayer has already set aside $10 billion for settlements (wonder how much the lawyers get?) and will stop producing in 2023. They are the face of gly so not unexpected that they are exiting production.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

falconsfan said:


> ...and will stop producing in 2023. They are the face of gly so not unexpected that they are exiting production.


Again, nowhere does it say they are stopping production of glyphosate. This is fake news.

It is a multi-billion dollar business. All they have said is they are going to stop packaging it for the residential retail market in 2023 to manage litigation risk. The overall demand for glyphosate is expected to continue to rise:



> Glyphosate is the active ingredient in Roundup, one of the most popular herbicides sold in the United States. Globally the market for glyphosate was valued at $6 billion in 2019 and is expected to grow, despite concerns about the chemical's threat to human health, to $14 billion by 2026, according to market research firm Data Intelo..
> 
> ...It plans no change to glyphosate formulations in its U.S. professional and agricultural market products. Source


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

You are correct. I reread the article and it does state residential use. This is where the majority of claims are coming from.


----------

